# Pacer Fan Roll Call



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok, its roll call time boys and girls. Our team gets blasted alot especialy by Piston fans, and I seem to usualy be the only guy holding the front for our boys. I need you guys to back me up, so lets do a roll call to get it started.

Im R-Star, known for being BasketballBoards.nets biggest Pacer fan.


----------



## PacerStyle272 (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm PacerStyle272 known for being insidehoops.com message boards biggest pacer fan ever and I thought i'd bring some of that PACER SPIRIT here to basketballboards.net


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> Im R-Star, known for being BasketballBoards.nets biggest Pacer fan.


ha! that's me! I'm Pacers Fan and well i'm known as the biggest Pacer Fan on JBB and on the Internet. Piston's fans are going down!:upset:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

BudBoy here!



Oh, and R-Star is the biggest Pacers fan on BBB.net.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Right here, Pacers RULE!!!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice to see you guys comming out. I think we'll be seeing alot more names added to this list once we're in the finals this year. I would love to see a Pacers Pistons matchup in the playoffs. Theres not only a Pacer Piston rivaly in the nba, there also one on BBN. Hope to hear from some more fans.


----------



## Billy Wilson (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm Billy Wilson, I've posted here under several other names, and I'm pretty sure I'm the biggest Pacers fan who comes here, and I am very biased towards the Pacers, so much that a lot of people dislike me because of it.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Our team gets blasted alot especialy by Piston fans


Well if you could beat the pistons (without the help of the refs) we wouldn't have anything to blast your pacers about  all kidding aside though fridays game at the palace is going to be a huge game. If the pacers want any chance of winning the divison or conference for that matter they better show up on friday.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Im confident they will show up. We've had a few big wins in the past few games and the teams confidence is on the rise. The conference title isnt out of the question


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Im confident they will show up. We've had a few big wins in the past few games and the teams confidence is on the rise. The conference title isnt out of the question


I believe you guys are only 3 1/2 games out so the pacers are still in the mix. Detroit has some tough games including the pacers, SAS, NO, and Philly. The eastern conference will no doubt be a close race. Hopefully the pacers are able to keep together the core of their team in FA this year because I would love to see the pacers/pistons rivarly continue.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea, its a tight race in the east this year. The Pacers Pistons fued is going to be interesting to see in the years to come. The upcomming game will add some fuel to the fire.


----------



## PacerStyle272 (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow an intelligent Pistons fan, I thought they only existed in myths. My cousin said he saw one but I didnt believe him.


----------



## PacerStyle272 (Mar 30, 2003)

Just kidding with the above post. I think that this game is big for us friday. But i really think that tuesdays game against the kings will be the game that shows if were back or not. Kings game is HUGE


----------



## Billy Wilson (Mar 25, 2003)

Comment on the contrversial game-winning shot by Jermaine O'Neal in the Pistons game a few months back: The shot was 100% good, what the announcers don't seem to be able to understand is that just because the shot clock says 00 does not mean it has expired. The shot clock will say 00 anywhere from 0.9 to 0.0 seconds left in the possesion. Jermaine clearly got the shot off with more than 0.3 seconds left, (the differencial between the shot clock and game clock) so therefor the shot was good.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Billy Wilson</b>!
> Comment on the contrversial game-winning shot by Jermaine O'Neal in the Pistons game a few months back: The shot was 100% good, what the announcers don't seem to be able to understand is that just because the shot clock says 00 does not mean it has expired. The shot clock will say 00 anywhere from 0.9 to 0.0 seconds left in the possesion. Jermaine clearly got the shot off with more than 0.3 seconds left, (the differencial between the shot clock and game clock) so therefor the shot was good.


Nice post. I know that as well, getting Piston fans to accept it though? That another story all together.........


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Billy Wilson</b>!
> Comment on the contrversial game-winning shot by Jermaine O'Neal in the Pistons game a few months back: The shot was 100% good, what the announcers don't seem to be able to understand is that just because the shot clock says 00 does not mean it has expired. The shot clock will say 00 anywhere from 0.9 to 0.0 seconds left in the possesion. Jermaine clearly got the shot off with more than 0.3 seconds left, (the differencial between the shot clock and game clock) so therefor the shot was good.


Actually the shot was no good. Fox sports net was kind enough to break it down for the pistons fans.



> The replay shows Miller securing the rebound with two hands with 24.6 seconds remaining. At that point, the new 24-second clock should start, but it didn't start until the Pacers got a time-out with 24.1 seconds left.


The pacers had possesion of the ball with 24.6 secs. Had the shot clock started at 24.6 like it was suppose to the shot clock would have ran out with .6 secs remaining. The shot left O'neals hand with .3 secs left meaning the shot was no good and the game should have went into overtime.

link


----------



## Billy Wilson (Mar 25, 2003)

Ok

#1. I think you're wrong. The shot was well out of his hands before the red light went on.

#2. I'm pretty confident I know more about the game of basketball then Fox Sports Net, a show nobody watches.

#3. It doesn't really matter, the Pacers would have won it by ten had the game went into overtime, so whatever.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Billy Wilson</b>!
> Ok
> 
> #1. I think you're wrong. The shot was well out of his hands before the red light went on.
> ...


ok

#1 thanks for reading what I posted :sigh: nobody is arguing that he got the shot off before the shot clock expired what I am arguing is the shot clock should have started when they got possesion of the ball with 24.6 secs not 24.1. So had the shot clock started when it was suppose to the shot clock would have expired with .6 secs left. He shot the ball with .3 secs so the shot shouldn't have counted :yes: 

#2 If you say so :sigh: 

#3 Just like the other two times they have met this year.


----------



## PacerStyle272 (Mar 30, 2003)

Anyone bringing up and trying to prove that they won a game that they lost that long ago must be very desperate for respect.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> 
> ok
> ...



Your team lost Brian. Its ok. Say "We(Pistons) lost bec. we suck." You'll feel much better.  I felt better saying it


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't think anybody is trying to prove anything, so to speak. 

The evidence clearly shows what the call should have been. But hey, that was a long time ago. There's another game this Friday. Let's get geared up for that one.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> I don't think anybody is trying to prove anything, so to speak.
> 
> The evidence clearly shows what the call should have been. But hey, that was a long time ago. There's another game this Friday. Let's get geared up for that one.



:cough :cough :loser talk :cough :cough


----------



## PacerStyle272 (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> I don't think anybody is trying to prove anything, so to speak.
> 
> The evidence clearly shows what the call should have been. But hey, that was a long time ago. There's another game this Friday. Let's get geared up for that one.


I agree with everything you said except what you think the call should have been, but anyway now that we lost to the Kings this game is TWICE AS BIG for us. We NEED this game.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Agreed. If the Pacers have any hope of winning the Central Division they must win Friday. It's a must win.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacerStyle272</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with everything you said except what you think the call should have been, but anyway now that we lost to the Kings this game is TWICE AS BIG for us. We NEED this game.


It's not a big deal, but could you explain to me how you could see it any other way. I'm not following here. There is video proof of this situation. I don't see how this could be any more obvious, but maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## PacerStyle272 (Mar 30, 2003)

Man it was so long ago I dont even remember what I saw, I just remember that Jermaine needed to get the shot off at a certain time and he got it off in the time he needed to. Obviously if the Refs review it for 30 minutes or however long it was there gonna get the call right so just get over it.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacerStyle272</b>!
> Man it was so long ago I dont even remember what I saw, I just remember that Jermaine needed to get the shot off at a certain time and he got it off in the time he needed to. Obviously if the Refs review it for 30 minutes or however long it was there gonna get the call right so just get over it.


The refs made a mistake at the time, and I believe someone from the NBA office came out and said there was a mistake made. I could be wrong on that one though. I'm well over it, but I still think the wrong call was made. The video evidence backs it up.


----------



## PacerStyle272 (Mar 30, 2003)

Is it our fault if the refs made a mistake on the shot clock? I'm sure if the Shot Clock was set right Jermaine would have taken the shot earlier so it wouldnt matter.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Your team lost Brian. Its ok. Say "We(Pistons) lost bec. we suck." You'll feel much better.  I felt better saying it


Okay vintage we lost I don't have a problem with that but do you agree that if you have control of the ball at 24.6 that the shot clock should start then? For the pacers it started at 24.1 which is wrong had it started at the right time the shot would have been no good. Listen I am not bitter about it my pistons have a 4 1/2 game lead on the central over the pacers. I just ask for a fair game thats all.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacerStyle272</b>!
> I'm PacerStyle272 known for being insidehoops.com message boards biggest pacer fan ever and I thought i'd bring some of that PACER SPIRIT here to basketballboards.net


PTStyle272?????


----------



## Billy Wilson (Mar 25, 2003)

Who cares if the Pacers win the Central or not? It's not that important, all thats important if the playoffs. Besides, it's obvious the Pacers are gonna win around 60 games next year and have the best record in the entire league, so I'll just wait for that.


----------



## PacerStyle272 (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> PTStyle272?????


The one and only  , i'd still be using that account name but I cant stay logged in under it.


----------

